# whoa? Jays picked to win world series????



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/5448790

I am about as suprised as you.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

dude what the HELL are you talking about, it better not be fish!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

*Fox Man No Way*



holocron said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/5448790
> 
> I am about as suprised as you.


 man it better not be the FOX network they suck!!!!!!!!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

it is just me, or does anyone else find this guy hilarious?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

holocron said:


> it is just me, or does anyone else find this guy hilarious?


 whats so funny ur the funny one


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Thats one scary fairy as your avatar!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

I know and nice pussy.....you got too. I mean cat btw the one thats your avatar........i should shut up b4 i get banned


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Didn't know fairies have such short tempers. Go take it out on a video game or something, or go get laid or something. Don't be so bitter Tinker Bell.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

oh no you didnt wolfy


chompy said:


> Didn't know fairies have such short tempers. Go take it out on a video game or something, or go get laid or something. Don't be so bitter Tinker Bell.


 Tinker Bell nice one bet you wished you had one.


----------

